# FS: Acans, Rics, Zoas, etc...(Pic heavy)



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry for the long thread..

Prefer pick up asap so I can clear out space in the tank, but I can hold for a few days.

All pics are WYSIWYG, no photo editing besides cropping.

#1 [$100] (110+ polyps):

#3 [$5]:

#4 [$5]:

#5 [$5]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#6 [$10]:

#8 [$25]:

#9 [$20]:

#10 [$5]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#11 [$10]:

#12 [$10]:

#13 [$25] (40+ polyps, some can't be seen in pic):

#14 [$25] (30+ polyps, some can't be seen in pic):

#15 [$10]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#16 [$5]:

#17 [$10]:

#18 [$40]:

#19 [$10]:

#20 [$10]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#21 [$20] (Teal rimmed blue blasto):

#22 [$5] (Speckled mushroom):

#23 [$15]:

#24 [$25]:

#25 [$35] (There are also baby heads behind the green acan):


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#26 [$25]:

#27 [$30]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#31 [$25]:

#32 [$45]:

#34 [$25]:

#35 [$30]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#36 [$30]:

#37 [$20]:

#38 [$45]:

#39 [$45]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#41 [$10]:

#42 [$20]:

#43 [$20]:

#44 [$25]:

#45 [$20]:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#47 [$15]:

#48 [$25]:

#50 [$50] (Yellow/Teal/Purple brain coral):


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#51 [$60] (Red/Teal Brain coral):

#52 [$55] (Green/Purple Brain coral):


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pending: #7, 21, 46, 26, 27, 30


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

#26, 27, 30 available again...don't think i'm going to hold anymore unless a deposit is placed. First come first serve. This makes things simpler. Just message before you come to see if what you want is still available.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Sold: #29, 30, 49, 2, 28, 33
Pending: #7, 21, 46


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Sold: #29, 30, 49, 2, 28, 33, 7, 21, 46, 40, 32, 36
Also have green candy canes and rhodactis mushrooms for sale.


----------



## xXlukestarXx (Feb 16, 2014)

#21 still for sale if so please call me at 604 603 7443


----------

